
Ask HN: Why do threads show up minimised? - NeedMoreTea
Is it auto in some way like flagging or moderator censorship? I&#x27;ve noticed many more lately, not just today, and most of the time the comment starting the hidden sub-thread seems perfectly factual and innocuous. There are exceptions of course. :)
======
grzm
Here are some comments by ‘dang on the topic of collapsed threads:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dang%20collapse&sort=byDate&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dang%20collapse&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
None of which answer the question. I had searched before I asked to see if
there was any indication as to what might have changed - either algorithm or
actions of site users :)

